# 2010 IFBB New York Pro Figure Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 IFBB New York Pro Figure Results Congratulations to Cheryl Brown for winning the IFBB New York Pro Figure, and for Dana Fallacara and Terri Turner also for placing second and third, respectively. Here are the complete results: 1. Cheryl Brown 2. Dana Fallacara 3. Terri Turner 4. Josie Zamora 5. Gennifer Strobo 6. Gina [...]

*Read More...*


----------

